# Turf Big League Professionals



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

Are there any turf big league professionals in this forum, the guys that tend to professional golf courses or other professional sports? Are they the type that keep trade secrets or, hang up their hat at the end of the day and dissociate themselves from turf? I have seen a very good mechanics car held together by duct tape and a plumbers house with messed up plumbing. Do the professionals have weeds in their lawns? Is society going from a natural sports turf to a synthetic turf?


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

arrigetch peaks said:


> Are there any turf big league professionals in this forum, the guys that tend to professional golf courses or other professional sports?
> 
> *Yes*.
> 
> ...


----------

